
Show HN: Arrived – Stack Overflow for US Immigration - wjmclaugh
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=us.arrived.arrived
======
pimlottc
I get the analogy, but it's a bit confusing since there sort of is a Stack
Overflow for US immigration:

[http://expatriates.stackexchange.com/questions/tagged/usa+im...](http://expatriates.stackexchange.com/questions/tagged/usa+immigration)

This seems more like a knowledge base for US Immigration (particular since it
doesn't look like you can post your own questions).

~~~
wjmclaugh
So users can submit questions that our team researches and adds to the
knowledge bank. In addition, we have writers that contribute content to the
newsfeed based on common questions we receive. So consider it an case-by-case,
moderated Stack Overflow. Given the privacy considerations, we wanted to keep
any questions anonymous.

~~~
hackuser
> our team researches

Are good immigration lawyers doing the research? Do you want to handing out
information? If your information turns out to be wrong, the consequences could
be very serious.

------
passivepinetree
Stack Overflow might not be the best comparison; it doesn't look like this app
lets a user post questions or indeed interact with a community of any kind.
It's more of a consolidation of resources designed to help immigrants.

That being said, this does look potentially useful.

A couple questions: who's curating the newsfeed? Where does the data in the
FAQ section come from?

~~~
geoffmcc
Agreed. Does not say anything about being able to post or being able to
interact. I wonder what the add situation is like on that app. Can't decide if
someone wants to help get info out or if they are capitalizing on the current
situation

~~~
wjmclaugh
So we invite users to email us so we can anonymize, research, and vet each
question. We also allow users and partners to contribute to our blog.

(Also we launched back in July.)

------
Johnny555
Why is this (apparently) just an app? I'd much rather have a mobile web site
that I can read on any of my devices and not have to install an app on my
phone to use it.

If StackOverflow were only available as an app, it'd be much much less useful.

~~~
wjmclaugh
For the majority of Hispanic immigrants, smartphones are their only computing
device. I'm a believer than an app always outdoes a "mobile-friendly" site.
Also an app lets you require a user to sign a ToS once after installation
without requiring accounts. For a website it's not as seamless.

~~~
Ajedi32
> Also an app lets you require a user to sign a ToS once after installation
> without requiring accounts. For a website it's not as seamless.

Huh? I don't think I've ever visited a purely informational website (like this
one apparently is) that required me to sign a ToS just to view it. You just
click the link, read whatever information you came for, and leave when you're
done. That's far more "seamless" than having to install an app before you can
do anything.

~~~
icebraining
I think the point is that they _want_ to get users to sign the TOS. Probably
for liability reasons due to the legal & sensitive nature of the information.

~~~
wjmclaugh
Exactly. Plus the constantly shifting landscape of immigration itself.
Relevant info one day is stale the next.

~~~
inian
Exactly why a website makes more sense. You get the latest version by just
reloading the page.

~~~
icebraining
You can do the same with an app, though.

~~~
inian
I meant without downloading a 40 MB binary upfront.

------
jc4p
Only giving this very minor and not-useful feedback because you say "The Stack
Overflow" for and I make Stack Overflow's mobile apps:

This app is a good idea. It'd look a lot more professional and believable if
it had some minor changes like "Don't have the selected tab's text color be
black on navy blue", or "give your list items consistent margin and padding".

Both of these minor suggestions, and more, are also listed in the Material
Design guidelines:
[https://developer.android.com/design/index.html](https://developer.android.com/design/index.html)

~~~
wjmclaugh
Great points! We are constantly improving the UI since it's our first foray
into Android.

------
hughes
What was the motivation for making this and Android app?

Since this is just a source of information, I'm not sure I see why you'd want
to limit it to a platform-specific client.

~~~
wjmclaugh
We launched back in July because we felt tech could scale the great resources
and tips shared in guides, forums, and in-person visits to NGOs. Given we are
a team primarily of immigrants, we also wanted to combat the xenophobia in
this country.

iOS is coming soon! Android headsets are cheaper and have a higher market
share, and are therefore are more likely to be used by undocumented
immigrants.

~~~
Ajedi32
I think hughes's point was why isn't this just a website? (Which would work on
all platforms, including iOS and desktop PCs, and would be searchable through
Google.)

~~~
eipipuz
Maybe because of connectivity? Not everyone has a data plan when they arrive
to the country.

~~~
Ajedi32
Offline-capable websites are a thing. Plus you still need a connection to
download the app initially anyway.

~~~
wjmclaugh
We want users to peruse the knowledge bank offline due to the cost of data and
the potential that a detained or soon-to-be-detained immigrant may not have an
internet connection.

~~~
Ajedi32
Right, which is why I mentioned that it's entirely possible to make a website
which can be used offline. You might want to have a look at Service Workers.
[https://developers.google.com/web/fundamentals/getting-
start...](https://developers.google.com/web/fundamentals/getting-
started/primers/service-workers)

~~~
wjmclaugh
Great suggestion. We'll check it out.

------
tvanantwerp
I found this community very helpful for navigating US immigration for my non-
American wife:

[http://www.visajourney.com/](http://www.visajourney.com/)

~~~
kcorbitt
Seconded. Having access to a huge community of people who were a little
further along in the visa issue process made navigating it much, much easier.
Little stuff like "oh, they're now requiring 2 passport photos instead of 1
and the consular website hasn't been updated everywhere yet" saved a ton of
pain.

It was also really nice to see almost in real time how long processing was
taking, because you could see when people ahead of you got their interviews
scheduled and guess how long you had left.

------
hughes
As an immigrant I like the idea of having this information on my phone,
especially during border crossings.

\- under Learn > Emergency I would love to see a section on "What should I
do/say if I'm detained at a border crossing"

\- the See section responds slowly then crashes on my device (Nexus 5X),
possibly because I denied the Location permission and it showed the entire map

\- I'm not sure if denying the Location permission removed information from
the Learn section

\- You've marketed it at the Stack Overflow for US immigration, but there
doesn't seem to be a way to ask questions or provide answers to others. Is
this coming soon or not planned?

~~~
secfirstmd
We have a section on physical/digital security when crossing through high-risk
borders in Umbrella App (our stuff is open source and Creative Commons so
people should feel free to reuse it):

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.secfirst.u...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.secfirst.umbrella)

or

[https://www.secfirst.org](https://www.secfirst.org)

------
miguelrochefort
\- You should have made a website.

\- The application doesn't look good.

------
brilliantcode
Or just come to Vancouver and take a 30~50% pay cut because "You are living in
the best place on earth"™

------
BHSPitMonkey
"What do I do when they take this phone away from me before I've had a chance
to open this app?"

~~~
bbcbasic
Hey. Australia is the best place on Earth.

------
samorto
I noticed it asked for few permissions. I'm curious though, what do you need
location for?

~~~
wjmclaugh
We focus map that has every sanctuary city/immigration NGO and law clinic in
the country on your approximate location.

------
Spooky23
SO is a pretty brutal place from a question experience pov.

The stakes are really high for immigrants. I cannot imagine a worse model
unless you have actual lawyers answering questions.

~~~
Avenger42
There's nothing wrong with a site that says "we can answer typical questions
about A, B, and C, but we can't answer questions that require legal advice, so
please don't ask those or we'll close them". That's how they handle it at the
Workplace SE site.

~~~
wjmclaugh
Precisely.

------
louhike
The french translation of the application description is really bad. You
should let it in plain english until you have a decent translation.

------
avip
Should have been called Arrival

